# Vape King Order



## Jackson (7/4/14)

Hi
I just placed my order for the Vape King Pro Kit and Pink Spot eliquid
I picked EFT as the payment method, but i'm going to do a bank deposit tomorrow, anyone know where I can find the reference number for my order?

Thanks


----------



## Gizmo (7/4/14)

Its the order number on the top right. Yours is - 
*Order #682*


----------



## Jackson (7/4/14)

Oh okay thanks, I was looking for long number, most of the other sites I use to order online have a different order number and different reference number for payment
So by reference at the bank i'll put "682" cool


----------



## ET (7/4/14)

guys may i move this to the vape king subforum or just nuke it completely?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/4/14)

move please


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/4/14)

already done


----------



## Jackson (8/4/14)

One More question
@Gizmo was I suppose to specify that I want the ego-c Twist battery in the Vape King Pro Starter Kit to be silver colour? Because I only noticed now it comes in black and silver, and I saw silver on the pic and just assumed it would be silver, I do hope it comes in silver colour tho
Sorry i'm just a bit too excited at the moment

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (8/4/14)

Hi Jackson, you will glad to hear its silver

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jackson (8/4/14)

Okay thanks


----------

